# Interview by Amano



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

For those of you that read about my experience at the last AGA conference just wanted to let you know the latest. (Remember Mr. Amano got some of my plants and gave me some of his tools in trade?..)

Got an email from Yoshi, (Mr. Amano's assistant), that the interview for the magazine is still on. They will be sending me ?s this week. I'm to answer them and send them back. How about that!! They didn't forget about little ol' me after all! I'm gonna be in another magazine! Quite a big deal for a Ms. Nobody!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

CONGRATS!!
very exciting!
penny


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tex Gal,

Good for you! I have admired your tanks and plants for the last year and a half since I joined APC. I remember your post about your encounter with Mr. Amano last fall and was very happy for you. I hope there will be an English translation of his article available when it comes out.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm excited about it. I'm not someone who rubs shoulders with famous people!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice glad to hear! Hopefully after your interview, it will inspire other women to join the hobby. It would be nice to see how different genders take on the hobby.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

aw texgal, you are already famous here!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats Tex Gal. Looking forward to a good read!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

You're definitely not nobody Look forward to the article!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Penny! That's very exciting. Be interesting to know what they ask you.

Best,

Art


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Congratulations, Penny! That's very exciting. Be interesting to know what they ask you.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Art


LOL - see I am a nobody. Thanks Art - the name is Drinda! lol

Thanks for all the comments. It will be interesting to see what they ask me. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm so embarrassed, Drinda! Sorry, I misread one of the previous posts!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Art_Giacosa said:


> I'm so embarrassed, Drinda! Sorry, I misread one of the previous posts!


Don't be embarrassed...  It's the thought that counts!


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

I remember when Amano ask you for your plant, but it would be so good to know which plants he got from you. I remember one looked like Mexican oak leaf or Bolbitis. Do you remember those plants?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

mrakhnyansky said:


> I remember when Amano ask you for your plant, but it would be so good to know which plants he got from you. I remember one looked like Mexican oak leaf or Bolbitis. Do you remember those plants?


They were Lamiaceae sp, Hygrophila sp "Rio Araguaia", Echinodorus Magdalenesis aka Quadricostatus, & Poaceae sp. As I look at the list now I think to myself that they are much less rare than some of the ones I currently have. It's all about prospective isn't it?!


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> They were Lamiaceae sp, Hygrophila sp "Rio Araguaia", Echinodorus Magdalenesis aka Quadricostatus, & Poaceae sp. As I look at the list now I think to myself that they are much less rare than some of the ones I have now. It's all about prospective isn't it?!


Your plants were beautiful, originally they were up for the auction, and while I was writing the lot and item numbers, to bid on them at the auction, Amano came and ask "whose plants are these?''. Honestly I 've got very upset. This was my first convention and I did not know your name. But now, I know from who these beautiful plants came from and when I am ready I'll buy them from you.Michael.
PS: You are definitely not nobody. To grow such a beautiful plants - this is science, this is a lot of sleepless nights and a lot of reading.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

you rang?
ha ha \\/
penny


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Pretty cool, but it doesn't surprise me. Your tank is incredible. The species list of what you are keeping is almost unequaled.

Wow! The long-lost Art is still alive!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks again guys! I'll have to read this when I'm struggling with some plant and nothing is working... Or when I'm battling the next big BBA outbreak... We all have our struggles! LOL

Yeah - I was glad to hear from Art. I hadn't seen him around much. We are all enjoying the fruits of his labors! Thanks Art for starting your brainchild of APC!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi!

You're very welcome. All I did was start it. Other, very talented and generous people like yourselves, did the heavy lifting.

Although I'm not around much these days, APC is always somewhere in the back of my mind and heart.

All the best,

Art


----------

